# Dieseldave Does Doggcrapp



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Time for a new log.

*
Goals*

*
*

*
*To add size and get stronger and not at the cost of conditioning. I would like to see a decent increase in scale weight this time next year with minimal added body fat.

*Training*

*
*

I will be trying Dante Trudel's 'Doggcrapp' training. It fits in with the HIT style training I've been doing and seeing results with and it's something different and as Shelby Starnes says when asked what's the best rep range is, his answer is 'the one you're not doing'.

I won't go into the reasoning behind the setup I'll just give a brief explanation of it.

The week will consist of four sessions - A1, B1, A2, B2. I've set them up as follows:

A1 -

Incl BB - 11-15 RP

Shoulder Press Machine - 11-15 RP

Skull Crushers - 11-15 RP

Lat Pulldown - 15-20 RP

Seated Row - 11-15 RP

B1 -

Cable Rope Curl - 20-30 RP

Cable Curl - 20-30 RP

Seated Calf Raise - 10-12 SS

GHR - 15-20 RP

Leg Press - 4-8 SS followed by WM

A2 -

Incl DB Press - 20-30 RP

DB Shoulder Press - 15-30 RP

Cable Bar Push Down - 15-20 RP

Weighted Pull Up - 15-20 RP

Deadlift - 5-8 SS

B2 -

Cross Body Hammer Curl - 11-20 SS

Concentration Curl - 20-30 RP

LPCR - 10-12 SS

Leg Curl - 15-20 RP

Squat - 4-8 SS followed by WM

Calves are trained with an explosive concentric, 5s ecc and 15s stretch every rep.

Stretch working muscle after every working set (aiming for 60-90s)

SS = Straight Set

RP = 3 consecutive sets with short rest between them. If it reads - 11-15 RP then the target is between 11 and 15 for the three sets combined.

WM = Widowmaker - straight set of 20 reps

I'll be giving myself 20s between sets during the RP sets but this may be reduced as a means to increasing intensity.

*Diet*

*
*

*
*Starting macros are :

Training Day - 374 p, 66 f, 378 c. 3783 Kcals

Rest Day - 316 p, 86 f, 220 c. 3098 Kcals

*Cardio*

Starting at 3 x 20 mins steady state per week but this may be changed.

I'm literally following this program as prescribed but will make changes as necessary as I go along depending on how well I get along with it.

It looks quite complicated at first glance but basically it's just another HIT style of training.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A link to the last thread:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-and-pictures/279381-hit-experiment-volume-freak.html


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Last night's session:

A2

Incl DB - 30 x 14,6,5 Total of 25. (20-30)

DB Shoulder Press - 26 x 11,6,4 Total of 21. (15-30)

Cable Bar Push Down - 31 x 10,5,3 Total of 18. (15-20)

Weighted Pull Up - 10 x 8,3,3 Total of 14. (15-20)

Deadlift - 180 x 8 (5-8)

Not a bad first session back after 12 hours of travelling and not much food.

All reps were perfect form (which is the reason for the low weights used) except on the weighted pull ups, I need to just start from bodyweight with these I think.

Deadlift weight will shoot up when I get back into it again.

Just started the day as I mean to go on - 4 whole eggs, 1 cup cottage cheese, 100g oats, 1 scoop whey and frozen berries, plums and maple syrup for the oats. Squats later, I hope the lower back holds out, it's sore already!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Some pics from the end of my last training cycle


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

nice work mate, DC is brutal stuff when done right. good luck.

are you doing all the stretches too?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

simonthepieman said:


> nice work mate, DC is brutal stuff when done right. good luck.
> 
> are you doing all the stretches too?


Yes but totally forgot to last night. Will have to make it part of the routine.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B2

Cross Body Hammer Curl - 18 x 13 (11-20 SS)

Concentration Curl - 12 x 10,6,4. Total - 20 (20-30 RP)

LPCR - 100 x 13 (10-12 SS)

Leg Curl - 14 x 10,5,4. Total - 19 (15-20 RP)

Squat - 160 x 7 (4-8 SS) Widowmaker - 100 x 20

Very pleased with performance after such a long time off from serious lifting. Calf raises were brutal with the 15s stretch between reps but will need to add weight next sesh. Same for leg curl.

Squats were hellish, I've done sets of 20 reps before and even with more weight than that but never after a max effort set, I can feel the doms already and only left the gym a couple of hours ago!

First thoughts on this style of training - two thumbs up from me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

In mate, done quite a good bit of DC last yr or so. Different set up to you through. The stretches are both awesome and cvnts lol Still use them weekly in all my routines now


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Say you're aiming for 15 reps, but you could only get 9, is this style of training like rest pausing until you can hit the 15 reps?

So 9 reps to failure, quick few breaths, 4 reps to failure, quick few breathes, followed by another 2 reps, to it the 15?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In!

Mate your quads look mental!! One of those circus mirrors? 

Looking great


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

**** me mate! either your legs are rammed with meat or that mirror is from the fairground hall of mirrors lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> Say you're aiming for 15 reps, but you could only get 9, is this style of training like rest pausing until you can hit the 15 reps?
> 
> So 9 reps to failure, quick few breaths, 4 reps to failure, quick few breathes, followed by another 2 reps, to it the 15?


Correct


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> **** me mate! either your legs are rammed with meat or that mirror is from the fairground hall of mirrors lol


Haha! Very strange, that's my bedroom and my pants but someone else's quads. I think the uk-m picture viewer has inadvertently turned me into Tom Platz.

I'll post a better one.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Bit of an anti climax after the last one


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Bit of an anti climax after the last one
> 
> View attachment 172322


Good legs mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Good legs mate


Cheers buddy, they've always been a weak point but are slowly catching up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers buddy, they've always been a weak point but are slowly catching up


Obviously doing something right


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Rest day today so 20 mins cardio. Did it on the bike instead of the gym as I had some things to do after work. Woke up weighmg 15.10 which I'm happy with as a starting point for this cycle.

Also feeling very sore today, everywhere!.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1

Incl BB - (11-15RP) - 105 x 9,3,0.5. Total - 12.5

Shoulder Press Machine - (11-15RP) - 65 x 6,4,2.5. Total - 12.5

Dips - (11-15RP) - +20kg x 8,5,3. Total - 16.

Only now did I remember the stretches, did a 1:30 pec/delt/tri stretch.

Lat Pulldown - (15-20RP) - 72.5 x 11,6,4. Total - 21. 1:10 lat stretch

Seated Row - (11-15RP) - 87.5 x 9,5,3. Total - 17. 1:30 lat stretch

Good session, still really sore everywhere, legs will be interesting tomorrow! May even just do a pump set for quads to get the blood in there as they're in pieces!

A few exercises I need to go heavier on next time.


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> A1
> 
> Incl BB - (11-15RP) - 105 x 9,3,0.5. Total - 12.5
> 
> ...


Like the .5, every little counts


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> Like the .5, every little counts


 :lol:

Indeed! If I'd had a spotter it would have gone up but I got half way and hit a wall! Next week will definitely get it at least 3/4 of the way up


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Indeed! If I'd had a spotter it would have gone up but I got half way and hit a wall! Next week will definitely get it at least 3/4 of the way up


Haha 

For this type of training I'd make sure to have a spotter for every rp set, you'd be surprised the difference it makes.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Woke up this morning STILL. Mega sore in the quads, who'd have thought 2 working sets could do so much damage?! As much as it pains me I think it'd be sensible to leave the heavy leg presses planned for later and do a few light sets of leg exts instead. I've had 4 out of the past 6 weeks off of training and it's showing. This way I'll be back and ready for some more heavy squats on sun.

Woke up at 15.12 today so 2lbs up, did have a massive 'cheat' last night, chicken curry approx 300g rice and 200g chicken (x2) with a double choc chop cookie for pud, I needed it and it went down well, starving now so did the trick :thumb:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B1

Cable rope curl - (20-30RP) - 21.25 x 12,7,4. Total - 23

Cable curl - (20-30RP) - 8.75 x 12,6,4. Total - 22

Seated calf raise - 50kg x 12 - I was pulling some faces toward the end of the set, it was very painful.

GHR - (15-20RP) - 24kg x 10,5,3. Total - 18. This is actually a back ext stand but I can turn it into more of a GHR by bending my knees at the top by way of contracting hams and then keeping the tension in them for the stretch/ecc.

Leg ext/Leg press - warm up, couple of sets of 20 on ext and one sort of Widowmaker on leg press. 180 x 20, still felt like 1,000kg!

Tri's are very sore today because of dips yesterday, been a long while since I've done them but I've found a way to do them without it bothering my shoulders so I'll stick with them.

It feels like there are a lot of biceps in this routine relative to everything else but I will trust Mr Doggcrapp as he knows more than I do. And what's the worst that can happen? I get biggerer biceps


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Cardio

20 mins at level 8 on the stair climber.

Forgot my headphones so it dragged, was thinking about doing 30 mins but 20 was enough to soak the t-shirt and get the pulse going which is all I'm really after. I'm hoping the cardio will keep blood pressure and health in general in check while I add the weight. And I'm coming round to the idea of keeping it in in the off season to keep fat gain to a minimum. Going to do this only twice a week and go from there.

15.11 on the scales today. I'll leave it til midweek next week to make any changes. If I'm still hovering around 15.10 by then I'll make the required changes.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just been treated to this by my wife/chef:



Pizza with an aubergine base instead of dough, sweated veg, salmon with dill and coconut oil and a side of 4 scrambled eggs and 200g cottage cheese. Was lovely :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Just been treated to this by my wife/chef:
> 
> View attachment 172497
> 
> ...


Looks well nice


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A2

Incl DB - (20-30) - 30 x 16,7,6 Total - 29 - 4 reps up on last week

DB Shoulder Press - (15-30) - 26 x 13,7,5 Total - 25 - 5 reps up

Cable bar push down - (15-20) - 31 x 12,6,5 Total - 23 - 5 reps up

Weighted Chins - (15-20) - 10kg x 10,6,4 Total - 20 - 6 reps up

Deadlift - (4-8) - 190 x 8 - 10kg added and same reps as last week

Improvements all round today but it's early days for this program so that's to be expected.

I've increased rest time to 30s between sets for pull ups and will do the same for BB Bench Press, 20s just wasn't enough.

Just had a lovely post workout meal of 100g cornflakes with 40g chocolate whey (in water, you know you love it @FelonE) and a hot cross bun warm with strawberry jam.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> A2
> 
> Incl DB - (20-30) - 30 x 16,7,6 Total - 29 - 4 reps up on last week
> 
> ...


Lol fvcking rank mate


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

In, you big bastard :thumb:


----------



## theyouth (Mar 25, 2014)

On the 2 way split ur doing, he recommends 3x a week not 4 that may also b why ur struggling. Also forearms are normally done after biceps and forearms are also a straight set not rest paused upto u like. Mite b an idea to split up the double dumbell work on a2?? Fatigue etc


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

theyouth said:


> On the 2 way split ur doing, he recommends 3x a week not 4 that may also b why ur struggling. Also forearms are normally done after biceps and forearms are also a straight set not rest paused upto u like. Mite b an idea to split up the double dumbell work on a2?? Fatigue etc


 I know mate I think that may be the problem too, I've changed it to a 4 way split to accommodate my training partner, I also thought recovery wouldn't be an issue due to the lack of volume but it's kicking my ass if I'm honest! I'll carry on like it for a few weeks and see if recovery catches up.

And you're right there mate, must have got it mixed up when I was writing it out, never noticed forearms being a straight set though. Cheers for the pointers


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

This is all inside me now, digesting, making muscles 

16 st this morning, Clearly weight gain is not an issue!

After waking up with a tender lower back from deads + an afternoon of gardening and @theyouth mentioning the three way split thing, I'm changing the program to:

Mon - A1

Wed - B1

Fri - A2

Mon - B2

Wed - A1 etc etc

This was the original plan anyway but tried a 4-way split so I could train with my training partner on weekends. He's very understanding and we'll probably be re-united in a few weeks when recovery is back up to speed.

This program is surprisingly hard on recovery and three days a week should work well, back when I experimented with Mike Mentzers style of HIT I was training 3 days a week and had some of the best progress to date, and I only did that for a few weeks. Rest days are underrated.

So today is a rest day, as the good Lord intended


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just done a bit of damage control in the form of 30 mins of stair master and then a sauna. Had sausage and mash for dinner last night and it was so nice and she'd cooked so much that I had to have two massive plates! Was nice but I need to rein it in or will be a bolster very soon. The mrs said my face looks fat today which was all the motivation I needed


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

just spotted this! in as usual


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Another meal, made by me this time



200g chicken with spinach, 4 whole eggs with a mushroom and 200g cottage cheese with a bit of BBQ sauce. Had to combine two meals into one.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.1 st today! Kcals staying the same for a while and I'll be cutting down on the treats for a while!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B2

Cross Body Hammer Curl - 18 x 15 - 2 reps up on last week

Concentration Curl - 12 x 12,6,4 - Total - 22. 2 reps up on total.

LPCR - 110 x 12 - 10 kg up, 1 rep down.

Leg Curl - 15 x 12,5,5 Total - 22. 3 reps up and one plate up.

Squat - 165 x 7. 5kg up, same reps.

WM - 105 x 20. 5kg up, these broke me.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

100g cornflakes/Rice Krispies and a hot cross bun with strawberry jam post workout :drool:

Legs are sore already, feels like I might have even slightly strained left quad but I will find out in the morning I'm sure. Happy with today's session, feeling Nd looking a lot fuller, can already tell keeping cardio in was a very good idea.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.2 today, another day, another lb.

I'm sure 90% of weight added so far is water. Cardio tonight which should get rid of some of it!

And quads feeling better :thumb: just a doms feeling now, which is a big relief.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Rest day - did 15mins on stair climber instead of half hour as I was cycling around a lot after work getting a few things done and the wind made the distance feel double.

Had a nightmare at work, I always make my oats, whey and banana shake the night before work but I ended up making two on Sunday one of which didn't get used so I thought that'll be fine for Tuesday.... I was wrong, the banana had gone off and the thing was fizzy and tasted like Apple cider vinegar! I should have guessed when I took the lid off and it sprayed all over my shirt! And you better believe I finished it too, I wasn't going to waste 90g carbs and 20g pro  I've never tasted anything so rank, it was like a bushtucker trial!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Because this log hasn't got enough food pics 

Dinner - gammon with onions, mushrooms and courgette, swede and carrot mash, 4 whole eggs and 200g cottage cheese I COMMAND YOU TO GROW!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1

Incl BB - 110 x 10,5,2 Total - 17 - 5kg up and 5 reps up on last week! Really pleased with this!

Shoulder Press Machine - 70 x 8,3,2 Total - 13 - 5kg up and 0.5 reps up

Weighted Dips - 30kg x 7,3,2 Total - 12 - 10kg up, 4 reps down.

Lat Pdown - 80 x 10,6,4 Total - 20 - 7.5kg up and 1 rep down

Seated Row - 100 x 7,5,4 Total - 16 - 12.5kg up, 1 rep down

Great session, the weights are flying up now. Still trying to keep form bang on with slow eccentrics and controlling the weight at all times and not get carried away with pushing more and more weight.

I increased RP time on incl BB to 30s which was a good idea.

Also remembered all my stretches, did 90s for each bodypart straight after the working set.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

nice and lean mate. yea a nice lean bulk should add some good size on


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.0 today, kcals remaining the same until bw shows a bit of consistency. With all the water and glycogen it's hard to tell at the moment but before I went to bed last night I was starving which may be a sign...

I'll give it til Sunday anyway


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Solid food pics, solid gains

keep it up fella, i'm really enjoying this log


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B1

Cable Rope Curl - (11-20ss) - 21.25 x 16

Cable curl - (20-30) - 8.75 x 13,8,5 Total - 26 - up 4 reps

Seated calves - (10-12ss) 60kg x 12 - up 10kg, same reps

GHR - (15-20) - 28 x 10,6,4 Total - 20 - up 4kg, up 2 reps

Linear leg press - (4-8ss) - 400 x 12 (slow neg, pause in the hole)

Widowmaker - 300 x 20

Very productive session today, form was spot on and was very conscious of contracting the muscles as hard as I could and controlling the weight the whole set.

Seated calves brutal as usual, they felt fine until about 9 reps but that weighted stretch creeps up on you after so much time under tension.

GHR was great, I had a really good MMC on these but my hams felt so tight, like they were about to snap, but in a good way if that makes sense!

I was just testing the water with leg press and I thought 400 would take me somewhere around 8 reps at that tempo but I surprised myself, problem is my (sub-par) gym only has 360kg worth of 20/25kg plates so I think I'll add the highest resistance bands I've got to the 400kg next week and see what that's like.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Diet Update

Every time I've dieted/gained weight I've always gone one step further. First I just counted kcals, then I counted macros, then I experimented with nutrient timing etc etc, so this time my new venture is adding kcals/macros with the goal of adding as much lean tissue and as little fat as possible. To do this I'm going to have to get quite technical, which is fine because I'm a geek with this stuff and I love it  Plus in the past I've always guessed at when and what macros to add and got out of shape as a result.

So, I'm following John Meadows advice which is to add 5% of the total kcals I need in the form of carbs. I'm only adding kcals onto rest days for this change. Rest day kcals are 3098, I have 4 rest days a week so 3098 x 4 = 12,392. 5% of 12,392 is 620. 620kcals spread over 4 days is 154 kcals added per day. 4kcals per gram of carbs so adding 40g carbs to my rest days will give me a 5% increase in kcals in carbs for those days. I'll add the 40g in the form of 200g rice with my evening meal as it's the only meal without fats or carbs (apart from veg).

I'll do this everytime it's required probably alternating between adding carbs to rest days then training days, then adding fats to rest days then training days.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Rest day today. I went and did 30 mins on the stairclimber to start the day.

Weighed 16.2 today so that seems to be sticking around that mark for now. I'll up the rest day cals from tues as I've got a BBQ later so will class that as my last 2 meals. The mrs made a Guinness chocolate cake, I don't like Guinness but the cake is lush so I will be partaking


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.3 today, 1lb up. Had a BBQ last night and over indulged so will probably be back to 16.2 tomorrow. Went and did 30 mins incl walk for cardio, got excited because the treadmills can play YouTube vids!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> 16.3 today, 1lb up. Had a BBQ last night and over indulged so will probably be back to 16.2 tomorrow. Went and did 30 mins incl walk for cardio, got excited because the treadmills can play YouTube vids!


My mate at work has these at his gym, so jealous!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> My mate at work has these at his gym, so jealous!


Yes they're great! Cardio flew by as well


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Walking back home from round the corner wearing a fairly loose fitting t-shirt and shorts and a 7 year old asks me to show him my muscles and accuses me of taking steroids the CHEEK! Actually secretly chuffed, feels like I'm getting somewhere with this! 7year olds know!!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Walking back home from round the corner wearing a fairly loose fitting t-shirt and shorts and a 7 year old asks me to show him my muscles and accuses me of taking steroids the CHEEK! Actually secretly chuffed, feels like I'm getting somewhere with this! 7year olds know!!


you must look like someone on dragon ball z !


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Super Saiyan is my goal


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.2 today as predicted hopefully increased rest day cals will do their thing.

In other news, pollen count must be high today as I've sneezed my breakfast out through my nose three times already while eating it, grrrrrr at the wasted calories :laugh:

Deadlifts today, I am excite!


----------



## darren.1987 (Jan 2, 2013)

with the adding extra cals from carbs for 40g carbs did you mean 200g cooked weight rice?

as 125g of cooked basmati rice is around 35-40g carbs

a pre cooked bag 250g is 70-80g carbs depending on what rice it is

sorry if I misunderstood you lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

darren.1987 said:


> with the adding extra cals from carbs for 40g carbs did you mean 200g cooked weight rice?
> 
> as 125g of cooked basmati rice is around 35-40g carbs
> 
> ...


Yes, I always go by cooked weight as I tend to bulk-cook. The rice I eat is 20g carbs per 100g.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

It's become a sad fact of my life that one of my favourite parts of the day is sitting down with a post workout treat after having given my all in the gym and watching as much Jeremy Kyle as I can stomach before I can finally stand no more and turn it off and go and have a shower and thank God for my normal wife.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Solid session:

A2

Incl DB - 20-30 - 30kgs x 14,7,6 - Total - 27 - 2 reps down on last week but the reps were suuuper slow, I'm trying to make the most out of the 30's before I have to start glueing plates on the sides of the db's!

DB Sh Press - 15-30 - 26 x 15,6,6 - Total - 27 - 2 reps up

Cable bar Pdown - 15-20 - 33 x 10,5,3 - Total - 18 - 2kg up, 5 reps down

Weighted chins - 15-20 - 15kg x 13,6,3 - Total - 22 - up 5kg and 2 reps! Maybe could have gone slower tbf

Deadlift - 200 x 8 - well happy with that... I've added 10kg each week for three weeks doing the same reps, if it carries on like that for another 10 or so weeks I'll be happy :lol:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.1 today... Been looking at my options and will reduce cardio for now. I'll be doing 3 x 30mins at a 3mph incline walk which will burn a few less cals than the stairclimber. Plus I'll throw in a couple of cheats as the diet has been pretty regimented, beef chilli nachos tonight then!

I went and did 30 mins of stair climbing last night and 5 mins from the end I felt something go in my left knee, I hobbled on but it's still not 100% and it's playing on my mind as I'll be squatting later. The stair climbers great but the steps need to be longer I think, my heels come about an inch off the ends and it's enough to put a lot of strain on the knee joint over time. I'll warm up thoroughly and fingers crossed it doesn't effect the squats, knee wraps might also be a good idea today.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B2

Cross body hammer curl - 11-20ss - 20x12 - 2kg up, 3 reps down

Concentration curl - 20-30 - 12 x 13,7,5 - Total - 25 - 3 reps up

LPCR - 120 x 10 - 10kg up, 2 reps down

Ham curl - 15-20 - 16 x 12,6,6 - total - 24(!) - 1 plate up and 2 reps up

Squat - 170 x 8 - 5kg up and 1 rep up

Widowmaker - 110 x 20 - 5kg up

So pleased with today's session - the squats were playing on my mind because of the unsteady knee but they went very smoothly, form was solid right until the last rep, I probably could have forced a good 4 or 5 more out if someone had a gun to my head but the form was just beginning to break down on the 8th rep so I left it there. The Widowmaker set felt easier than last week as well so something's kicking in  also necked some no Xplode before I trained for the first time in a long long time which definitely helped.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Had an absolute result tonight, like @FelonE I'm a Lidl botherer and I saw on their special offer week things they had blood pressure monitors so I went along tonight and they had one left, the box had been opened and damaged but the actual monitor looked fine. I asked the manager if there was a chance of any discount and he had the discount gun in his hand as he was reducing some bread at the time. He said you've come to the right man at the right time and gave me 30% off. £13 for a bp monitor and the blood pressures not looking too bad either. It's these little victories that keep me happy :clap:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Had an absolute result tonight, like @FelonE I'm a Lidl botherer and I saw on their special offer week things they had blood pressure monitors so I went along tonight and they had one left, the box had been opened and damaged but the actual monitor looked fine. I asked the manager if there was a chance of any discount and he had the discount gun in his hand as he was reducing some bread at the time. He said you've come to the right man at the right time and gave me 30% off. £13 for a bp monitor and the blood pressures not looking too bad either. It's these little victories that keep me happy :clap:
> 
> View attachment 173054


superb.  does the sleeve fit your arm though?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Had an absolute result tonight, like @FelonE I'm a Lidl botherer and I saw on their special offer week things they had blood pressure monitors so I went along tonight and they had one left, the box had been opened and damaged but the actual monitor looked fine. I asked the manager if there was a chance of any discount and he had the discount gun in his hand as he was reducing some bread at the time. He said you've come to the right man at the right time and gave me 30% off. £13 for a bp monitor and the blood pressures not looking too bad either. It's these little victories that keep me happy :clap:
> 
> View attachment 173054


Fvcking result mate.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> superb.  does the sleeve fit your arm though?


It says 22-36cm so technically it shouldn't but it seemed ok and the Velcro held and the reading wasn't too bad considering.

I will be getting a large (fat person) cuff though


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> It says 22-36cm so technically it shouldn't but it seemed ok and the Velcro held and the reading wasn't too bad considering.
> 
> I will be getting a large (fat person) cuff though


yea my arms aren't big but they didn't fit the original cuff.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Mine last night was 138/64. Bit high but was rowing with the Mrs lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Mine last night was 138/64. Bit high but was rowing with the Mrs lol


That seems good to me, as long as the diastolic is in order I don't worry too much about the systolic as that can apparently change with the wind!

Mines always around the 140/80 mark, it was last year when it averaged something like 155/90 that my dr went a bit nuts and started ordering various tests left right and centre


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> That seems good to me, as long as the diastolic is in order I don't worry too much about the systolic as that can apparently change with the wind!
> 
> Mines always around the 140/80 mark, it was last year when it averaged something like 155/90 that my dr went a bit nuts and started ordering various tests left right and centre


Yeah I do 3 tests about 5mins apart and write the average down. They can vary quite a bit tbh


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> Yeah I do 3 tests about 5mins apart and write the average down. They can vary quite a bit tbh


Def a good idea to keep an eye on it mate :thumb: is that under DR's orders or did you get one off your own back?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> Def a good idea to keep an eye on it mate :thumb: is that under DR's orders or did you get one off your own back?


Was just curious so went in Superdrug at Cowley Ctre and got it done. Was 147/77 so got a monitor to keep an eye on it.

My idea mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.4 today and a bp of 131/83. Everything's going in the right direction 

Cardio later, half hour incline walk anyone got any YouTube vid recommendations?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> 16.4 today and a bp of 131/83. Everything's going in the right direction
> 
> Cardio later, half hour incline walk anyone got any YouTube vid recommendations?


Twerking ones are good lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Cardio done and was enjoyable. Got a good sweat on to some vsauce videos that man is a genius.

Just done bp again; 206/136 .... Incorrect reading I hope!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

lol at that BP !! Bet the cuff is too small mate


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

You'll be glad to know my heart didn't explode in my sleep! 16.4 again and bp back at 138/88 so in the high normal range which is normal for me. Will get a bigger cuff though.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> You'll be glad to know my heart didn't explode in my sleep! 16.4 again and bp back at 138/88 so in the high normal range which is normal for me. Will get a bigger cuff though.


That's better. 205 lol fvck me haha


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1

Incl BB - 11-15 - 115 x 9,4,1 - Total - 14 - up 5kg down 3 reps

Shoulder Press Machine - 11-15 - 72.5 x 9,3,2 - Total - 14 - up 2.5kg, up 1 rep

Dips - 11-15 - 30kg x 7,4,3 - Total - 14 - same weight, up 2 reps

Lat Pdown - 15-20 - 87.5 x 10,6,4 - Total - 20 - up 7.5kg, same reps

Seated Row - 11-15 - 110 x 7,6,4 - Total - 17 - up 10kg, up 1 rep

Productive session and got a good pump considering its a lot of strength stuff. Remembered all the stretches too, took some pics after and I reckon the stretches make all the difference, it feels like they let you open up more on the poses even with a decent pump going on. I'll keep these in when I'm done with this programme.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

And forgot I had a rant; as with all gyms there are some scores that just turn up, prance around looking pretty clogging up equipment looking at their phones and then leave 2 hours later having accomplished nothing. One of these types was on the leg press making a phone call on his hands free while doing a set TELLING HIS MATE HOW HARD HE WORKS OUT! You couldn't make it up...

Pics to follow (not of scrote)


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Massive bastard :thumb:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.2 today and a bp of 133/92.

Will give it til Monday and if weights not back around 16.4 again the cals will take another hike  already got them planned just more clean cals but I'm running out of room before they may have to get a little bit dirty 

Strange how the body works I'm 16.4 consistently and then last night I had an unplanned massive slice of choc brownie with creme egg ice cream filling made by mrs Dave and my body sees fit to drop 2lbs from somewhere...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.5 today and a bp of 120/81 - the best reading I've had in a long time. Yesterday was a bit of a binge, I had a load of scones with jam and cream (la dee da) and the same today. Went and did 30mins incline walk - much kinder on the knees. Had a sauna afterwards to get rid of some of the water from today and yesterday's carb fest.

Dinner last night was about 3 meals in one:

200g chicken in an omelette with tomatoes and cheese on top, 200g cottage cheese, some beet root and carrot salad stuff with broccoli and a shake with 100g oats 1 scoop of whey and a banana.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.5 again and a bp of 129/82.

Cals staying where they are for a few days.

Under-ate a little bit yesterday I suspect and did 30 mins cardio, very happy with progress so far, I'm looking a bit softer admittedly but never been 16.5st with veins in Abs/Delts/quads


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> View attachment 173182
> 
> 
> View attachment 173184
> ...


Looking big mate. Doing well.

Some right fvcking planks at the gym ain't there lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B1

Cable rope curl - 11-20ss - 33.75 x 12 - 1 plate up, 4 reps down

Cable curl - 20-30 - 8.75 x 15,9,7 Total - 31. 5 reps up! Need to up weight next week

Seated calf raise - 10-12 - 70kg x 12 - 10kg up same reps

GHR - 15-20 - 32kg x 10,6,4 Total - 20 - up 4kg same reps

Leg Press w/ green bands - 4-8 - 400kg x 10, very pleased since this is only 2 reps off last weeks and I had the bands which at a guess ad about 50-80kg at the top of the movement.

Widowmaker - 300kg x 20 (w/ bands) again equalled last week but with bands, this was a hard set.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just watched the season finale of game of thrones. No one is safe are they? I'm off to cry myself to sleep


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.7 today and a bp of 137/88.

I was all set to up cals today but the weight is piling on (I suspect water at this stage) I don't look like the Michelin man yet though so I'm happy.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Decided to up cals from tomorrow since I'm always hungry at the moment and I'm trying to get as big and strong as possible plus the deca should be kicking in right around now.

Tomorrow's eating will look like this:

Meal 1 - 4 whole eggs, 200g cottage cheese, 100g oats, 1 scoop whey, frozen berry mix, 1tbsp maple syrup

Meal 2 - 100g oats, 1 scoop whey, 1 banana

Meal 3 - 200g rice, 200g chicken, broccoli

Meal 4 - 100g oats, 1 scoop whey, 1tbsp peanut butter

Meal 5 (intra workout) - 25g cyclic dextrin, 15g pepto pro

Meal 6 - 100g cornflakes, 2 scoops whey

Meal 7 - 200g rice, 200g chicken, some veg

Meal 8 - 4 whole eggs, 200g cottage cheese


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.6 today, 1lb down after a cal increase is a good sign to me :thumb:

Bp - 134/83

Deadlifts later


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A2

Incl DB - 20-30 - 32.5's x 15,7,6 Total - 28 - 2.5kg up, 1 rep up

DB Shoulder Press - 15-30 - 28's x 14,6,5 Total - 25 - 2kg up, 2 reps down

Cable bar Pdown - 15-20 - 36 x 9,6,3 Total - 18 - 2.5kg up, same reps

Weighted p/up - 15-20 - 20kg x 11,4,3 Total - 18 - 5kg up, 4 reps down

Deadlift - 210 x 8 - 10kg up, same reps

That was a hard session today, mainly because it was so hot in the gym. Also think I've found my limit with with the whole food before I start to feel bloated.

Very pleased with all lifts today, again form on pull ups could have been better.

And I SMASHED deadlifts, 220kg next week, my PB is 220 x 7 so we'll see what happens


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.6 again and bp is 135/83. Feeling hungry.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.6 again today. Bp monitor was playing up so will try again later.

Had half a day at work today so home early and I've got a pretty decent looking pre-workout lined up:



If I've got the ingredients 100% correct then this will result in gains. Specifically the quad area.

Squats in a bit, 175 will be mine for reps.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B2

Cross body hammer curl - 11-20ss - 20x15 - 3 reps up, good quality reps

Concentration curl - 20-30 - 12 x 14,8,6 - Total - 28 - 3 reps up

LPCR - 120 x11 - 1 rep up - and I fought for that extra rep! These were hard

Leg Curl - 15-20 - 17 x 10,7,6 - Total - 23 - 1 plate up, 1 rep down

Squats - 180 x 6

Widowmaker - 115 x 20

Who needs anti-depressants when we have bodybuilding? I'm not on them tbf but have been in a bad mood for a couple of days and that session was just what I needed. Also the slim shady lp came on the iPod, that's got some tunes on hasn't it? I can't claim to be too cool though as that was followed by Kate Nash and then oasis!

I smashed everything again, calves was the only real struggle for progress. Squats were tough but I skipped 175 and went straight for 180, going to stick with that next session and improve form and possibly reps.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> B2
> 
> Cross body hammer curl - 11-20ss - 20x15 - 3 reps up, good quality reps
> 
> ...


Agreed mate. Lifting weights is like therapy for me. I can go in p1ssed right off and come out chilled


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.10 today. Was a bit annoyed on sat when weight had dropped a pound after upping cals so binged on a massive BBQ and all sorts of cake. Was 16.8 yesterday and another 2lbs up today even after cardio yesterday. Cals staying where they are for now then.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> 16.10 today. Was a bit annoyed on sat when weight had dropped a pound after upping cals so binged on a massive BBQ and all sorts of cake. Was 16.8 yesterday and another 2lbs up today even after cardio yesterday. Cals staying where they are for now then.


Doesn't make sense sometimes does it lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1

Incl BB - 11-15 - 120 x 7,4,3 - Total - 14 - 5kg up, same reps

Shoulder press machine - 11-15 - 75 x 8,3,2 - Total - 13 - 2.5kg up, 1 rep down

Dips - 11-15 - 35kg x 7,4,2 - Total - 13 - 5kg up, 1 rep down

Lat Pdown - 15-20 - 95kg x 9,5,4 - Total - 18 - 7.5kg up, 2 reps down

Seated Row - 11-15 - 120 x 8,5,3 - Total - 16 - 10kg up, 1 rep down

It was a good session, 120 on incl bb went up so easy for the first set I was quite surprised, I guess the increased bodyweight is helping things.

I remembered all the stretches as well, 10 points for me :thumb:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just been browsing the UKBFF website and really encouraged by the classic bodybuilding class. Being a taller man that's definitely re-assuring that I wouldn't have to compete in a weight class against someone who is the same weight but a foot shorter.

The weight limit for my height (up to 198cm) is height (in cm) minus 100, plus 9kg. I think I'm 192cm so that would make my weight limit 102kg (224lbs) (16st) which is doable for me even after another year of off-season.

Does anyone know if classic class requires you to pose in a 'classic' way? Ie Frank Zane etc @Goodfella @Sean162 @Chelsea

It had a list of mandatories but didn't say anything else.

Will probably go for beginner BB as well seems like a safe bet to me.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Just been browsing the UKBFF website and really encouraged by the classic bodybuilding class. Being a taller man that's definitely re-assuring that I wouldn't have to compete in a weight class against someone who is the same weight but a foot shorter.
> 
> The weight limit for my height (up to 198cm) is height (in cm) minus 100, plus 9kg. I think I'm 192cm so that would make my weight limit 102kg (224lbs) (16st) which is doable for me even after another year of off-season.
> 
> ...


Nope no classic posing same as BB. Beginners is good bet as no worries about weight limit but can easily have a monster come in and run away with it.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Dieseldave said:


> Just been browsing the UKBFF website and really encouraged by the classic bodybuilding class. Being a taller man that's definitely re-assuring that I wouldn't have to compete in a weight class against someone who is the same weight but a foot shorter.
> 
> The weight limit for my height (up to 198cm) is height (in cm) minus 100, plus 9kg. I think I'm 192cm so that would make my weight limit 102kg (224lbs) (16st) which is doable for me even after another year of off-season.
> 
> ...


As Goodfella said, same posing as regular BB mate.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B1

Cable rope curl - 11-20ss - 33.75 x 14 - up 2 reps

Cable curl - 20-30 - 11.25 x 12,7,5 - 24. Up 1 plate, down 7 reps

Seated calf raise - 10-12ss - 85 x 11. Up 15kg, down 1 rep

GHR - 15-20 - 36kg x 10,6,4 - 20. Up 4kg, same reps

Linear leg press - 4-8ss - 440 x 10 (with green/strongest resistance bands! Up 40kg, same reps!

Widowmaker - 320 x 20 again with bands, up 20kg

Couldn't be happier with that.

Had a very long day, training course away so 5hrs of driving done today along with the stress of the course I wasn't feeling great arriving at the gym but I think I managed to channel my road rage into the weights and hit some lovely pb's  fair play to those who commute like that everyday, I just couldn't do it, my lower back or blood pressure or road rage would get me killed quickly I think!

16.9 today, BBQ binge from sat has finally left my system along with the charcoal farts. Hopefully it'll stick around that mark for a while. I'm not going to rush the weight gain. I'm definitely looking the best I've ever looked at this weight, I've got Abs, veins and not gained too much fat so far but definitely looking quite watery at the moment but it all goes towards an anabolic environment where muscle will grow nicely so I'm not fussed. At a rough guess this time last year I was probably 8-9lbs lighter at the same condition so if I can do that every year for the next 10 or so years then I'll be happy :lol:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A2

Incl DB - 20-30 - 35's x 14,7,5 - 26. 2.5kg up, 2 reps down

DB Sh Press - 15-30 - 28 x 16,7,6 - 29. Same weight, 4 reps up.

Cable bar Pdown - 15-20 - 38 x 10,6,4 - 20. 1 plate up, 2 reps up.

Weighted Pull Up - 20kg x 10,5,3 - 18. Same weight, same reps. Form has improved and bodyweight increased so I'll see that as progress.

Deadlift - 220 x 8. YEAAAHHHH MANNNN PB.

Gym was hot, I was tired and bloated and got aches and pains in a few places so I was ready to excuse my poor performance but I feel like I really pulled a good one out of the bag today.

I used knee wraps for the deads as oddly my knees have felt like the weak link when increasing the weight on these and it felt much better.

I got drenched on the way home and enjoyed a nice cool off in the rain it was actually quite pleasant!


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> A2
> 
> Incl DB - 20-30 - 35's x 14,7,5 - 26. 2.5kg up, 2 reps down
> 
> ...


220x8

I have no words!!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B2

Cross body hammer curl - 11-20 - 20x18 - 3 reps up

Concentration curl - 20-30 - 12 x 15,9,6 - 30 - 2 reps up

LPCR - 120 x 12

Leg curl - 15-20 - 18 x 10,6,4 - 20 - up one plate, down 3 reps

Squat - 180 x 8

Widowmaker - 120 x 20

I'm getting to the stage again where I'm nervous before the workout because I know what's required for progress that session and it's not going to be easy, this certainly wasn't easy but I made progress on all lifts so I'm very happy.

The squats I'll class as a PB because although I've lifted that weight before, I've never felt so comfortable and stable with that kind of weight on me. Upping the weight next week possibly to 190. The Widowmaker was horrible but got good depth on all reps, was more of a rest pause set though as it just blitzed my lungs! I'm feeling like the bloat and constantly full stomach contributed to the strong squatting


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

About to cook up 4kg of minced beef for lunches for the next few weeks, let the sweat fest begin!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

In the words of ronnie coleman: 'everybody wanna be a bodybuilder but no-one wants to prep 4kg of stinky-ass beef every 3 weeks!'


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

15 x 200g out of a 4kg, not too bad


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> View attachment 174205
> 
> 
> 15 x 200g out of a 4kg, not too bad


If your getting bloated from your diet I'd look at swapping out some oats maybe. I played around with my sources, on 620c and zero bloat now 

Fine bit of prep there


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Galaxy said:


> If your getting bloated from your diet I'd look at swapping out some oats maybe. I played around with my sources, on 620c and zero bloat now
> 
> Fine bit of prep there


Cheers buddy that's not a bad idea

Have you got a log? I've been looking for it but can't find it...


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

Dieseldave said:


> Cheers buddy that's not a bad idea
> 
> Have you got a log? I've been looking for it but can't find it...


I don't mate, always useless updating them!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Bit ****ed off, was in a great mood all day then got home and I've lost my little bit of paper with all my lifts on from today  I think I remember them...

A1

Incl BB - 11-15 - 125 x 6,5,2 - 13 - 5kg up, 1 rep down

Sh press machine - 11-15 - 77.5 x 9,4,1 - 14 - 2.5kg up, same reps I think

Dips - 11-15 - 40kg x 7,3,2 - 12 - 5kg up, 1 rep down

Lat Pdown - 15-20 - 100 x 9,5,4 - 18 - 5kg up, same reps

Seated row - 11-15 - 125 x 8,5,3 - 16 - 5kg up, same reps

Happy with that, tweaked something slightly in right front delt so I hope that comes to nothing.

Update pics to follow


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B1

Cable rope curl - 11-20ss - 33.75 x 18 - 4 reps up

Cable curl - 20-30 - 11.25 x 15,8,5 - 28 - 4 reps up

Seated calf raise - 10-12ss - 100 x 10 - 15kg up, 1 rep down

GHR - 15-20 - 40 x 10,5,3 - 18 - 4kg up. 2 reps down - hard set

Linear leg press - 4-8ss - 460 x 10 plus green bands - 20kg up, same reps

Widowmaker - 340 x 20 - 20kg up, same reps

Good session, I really feel like I'm making some serious progress now but as I've learned in the past these probably won't translate to the mirror for a few months!

Weight holding steady at 16 11. I've upped cals again this week adding 40g carbs to training days as well as rest days, my oat consumption is now up there with @FelonE can't say I'm taking in a kg of carbs everyday though lol!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

The usual side chest and lat spread yawn :lol:

Will post a quad pic up soon as they've definitely grown since the last lot of pics posted. :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> B1
> 
> Cable rope curl - 11-20ss - 33.75 x 18 - 4 reps up
> 
> ...


450g a day of oats I'm doing lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.11 again today. No weight increase in a while now. Going to leave cardio today as it's been such a busy weekend doing stuff around the house/garden. Also going to lower cardio a bit, going to keep it at full incline walk for half an hour but drop the speed down a little bit so should still get the heart rate up and keep it there for a decent length of time but not burn as many cals.

Also was very pleased to see John Meadows finally got his pro card, there is grit and determination for you! The man is an inspiration in many ways.

Happy Sunday everyone


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Saw that on IG this morning re john meadows

Bout bloody time I think!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

16.11 today and BP high/normal can't remember the exact reading.

Weight hasn't budged in a while now so cals have been upped again, I'm at about 4500 on training days and 4000 on rest days. Cardio also being reduced in intensity. Condition is still where I'd like it.

Well I had a moment yesterday when ukm went offline and I had no idea what last week's lifts were! Just about remembered roughly and smashed them all. BIG Deadlift pb for me. I'll post last night's workout when I'm home. Also got a video if the deads if I can workout how to post it!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A2

Incl DB - 20-30 - 35 x 16,8,5 - 29

DB Shoulder Press - 15-30 - 28 x 16,7,5 - 28

Cable bar Pdown - 15-20 - 38 x 10,5,3 - 18

Lat Pdown - 15-20 - 110 x 10,6,4 - 20

Deadlift - 4-8 - 230 x 6


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B2

CBHC - 11-20 - 20 x 20

Concentration curl - 20-30 - 14 x 12,6,4 - 22

LPCR - 10-12 - 125 x 10

Leg Curl - 15-20 - 19 x 9,6,4 - 19

Squat - 185 x 8

WM - 125 x 20

Good session I suppose, felt a bit lacklustre and could have pushed more, I should be happier with the squats but I left too much of a pause between reps and the same on the Widowmaker. Will stick with 125 next week and try and keep tempo more regular. Also feel like I've got a tiny tear on outer right quad so will be taking care of that before next legs session.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just chugged my morning shake of 150g oats, chocolate whey, banana and orange flavouring, was like cement mix... lush 

16.11 AGAIN! Has been for two weeks now. Cals have been upped accordingly but progress is still occurring, I'm getting stronger and not looking fat (well not massively fat anyway) still have abs, quad veins bladder veins etc. Enjoying lots of good food and over 500g carbs on training days.

The only area I can improve on I think is sleep at the moment! Got a week off work next week so that should help.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Just chugged my morning shake of 150g oats, chocolate whey, banana and orange flavouring, was like cement mix... lush
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great that you're keeping condition mate. hopefully I can do the same next month


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1

Incl BB - 11-15 - 130 x 6,4,3 - 13 - same reps, 5kg up

Sh Pr Mach - 11-15 - 80 x 7,3,2 - 12 - 2.5kg up, 2 reps down

Dips - 11-15 - 40kg x 8,4,2.5 - 13.5 - same weight, 1 rep up

Weighted p/up - 15-20 - 25 x 9,4,3 - 16 - 2 reps down, 5kg up

Seated Row - 11-15 - 132.5 x 8,5,3 - 16 - 7.5kg up, same reps - form could have been better...

Felt really strong on bench today, was very happy with it.

I had one of those days today where I felt small and like I was getting nowhere fast but throughout the day I was told I'm looking bigger on three different occasions so that was a confidence boost I needed. (I don't want to know what kind of 'big' they were referring to! Of course it's purely muscular, no fat around here...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B1

Cable rope curl - 11-20ss - 33.75 x 20 - same weight, 2 reps up

Cable curl - 20-30 - 11.25 x 16,9,6 - 31 - same weight, 3 reps up

Seated calf raise - 10-12 - 100 x 12 - same weight, 2 reps up

GHR - 15-20 - 44 x 8,6,3 - 17 - 4kg up, 1 rep down

Leg Press - 4-8 - 480 (plus green bands) x 10 - 20kg up, same reps

Widowmaker - 350 x 20 - 10kg up


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> B1
> 
> Cable rope curl - 11-20ss - 33.75 x 20 - same weight, 2 reps up
> 
> ...


are you adding the difference of bw into the ghr mate? I like to see 44 reps!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> are you adding the difference of bw into the ghr mate? I like to see 44 reps!





sxbarnes said:


> Haha! No not taking bodyweight into account to be fair, and 44 means kg not reps lol that's just me holding two 22kg db's


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

ghr with bloody dbs! I struggle with bw. impressed mateB)


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Didn't get a chance to update properly earlier.

Had a good session today, felt bloated but made it through, I'm getting to the point with the food now that I'm always feeling full, apart from first thing in the morning when I'm ravenous!

The leg press was the main event and it's on that I'm really noticing strength increases lately. The form was spot on, knees to chest, brief pause at the bottom, slow eccentric etc plus the bands which have got to add on at least another 50kg at the top of the movement and I'm getting a (fairly) comfortable 10 reps. It's still technical failure at that point but I can see this continuing to increase for a few more weeks.

Seated calves were a killer as usual, it ends up being about 5-6 mins of continual tension using DC, the elderly lady doing lat pull downs adjacent to me gave me a few worried looks during the set in response to the noises I was making and the faces I was pulling 

Im loving training at the moment and loving training heavy which is a first for me.

Also weight finally budged to 16.12 but I'm not rushing things, I feel pretty close to the border of fatsville, still in ye olde leangainstown at the mo so I'm keen on keeping it there


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> ghr with bloody dbs! I struggle with bw. impressed mateB)


I feel I should explain  it's really a back extension thing that I sort of turn into a GHR as best I can by keeping a slight bend in the knees and hams contracted at all times. I've only been lucky enough to use a real GHR once and bodyweight was plenty!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> I feel I should explain
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah. sort of makes sense. I used to fall over all the time on ghr. just legs strapped into the lat pulldown machine and the long bar


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> ah. sort of makes sense. I used to fall over all the time on ghr. just legs strapped into the
> 
> lat pulldown machine
> 
> and the long bar


oh yes, I saw john meadows doing those. I've tried them but could never seem to make them work. I think the seat pad on the lat Pulldown we've got is a strange shape.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> oh yes, I saw john meadows doing those. I've tried them but could never seem to make them work. I think the seat pad on the lat Pulldown we've got is a strange shape.


yea you've gotta get your legs wedged in or its nor gonna happen. see if you can do em on the calf raise machine. its a great exercise once you get going


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

We haven't got a calf raise machine!! I butcher the leg ext to make seated calf raise and use leg press for straight leg stuff! To say my gym is ill-equipped would be putting it lightly!

@sxbarnes *fed up trying to quote you mate this platform is driving me nits


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> We haven't got a calf raise machine!! I butcher the leg ext to make seated calf raise and use leg press for straight leg stuff! To say my gym is ill-equipped would be putting it lightly!
> 
> @sxbarnes *fed up trying to quote you mate this platform is driving me nits


yea I feel your pain mate. been doing my head in too


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A2

Incl DB - 20-30 - 40 x 14,8,5 - 27 - 5kg up, 2 reps down

DB Sh Press - 15-30 - 30 x 15,7,5 - 27 - 2kg up, 1 rep down

Cable bar Pdown - 15-20 - 41 x 10,6,4 - 20 - 3kg up, 2 reps up

Lat Pdown - 15-20 - 115 x 10,6,4 - 20 - 5kg up, same reps

Deadlift - 4-8 - 230 x 7 - same weight, 1 rep up

Well I'm very happy with today's session, beat the log book on everything and got another PB on deads. Had to fight for that last rep but it went up  starting to wonder when progress is going to plateau...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B2

Cross body hammer curl - 11-20 - 22 x 14 - 2kg up, 6 reps down

Concentration curl - 20-30 - 14 x 14,7,5 - 26 - same weight, 4 reps up

LPCR - 125 x 12

Leg curl - 15-20 - 19 x 12,7,5 - 24 - same weight, 5 reps up lol, running out of weight on this one...

Squat - 180 x 8 - 5kg less than last week, decided to take a step back and improve form, recorded it so if ukm is working properly there should be a vid below soon of 8 reps of 180 ATG

Widowmaker - 130 x 20 - 5kg up, since I went 5kg on the main set I had to up it for this set also recorded, might upload depending on success of the other vid.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> B2
> 
> Cross body hammer curl - 11-20 - 22 x 14 - 2kg up, 6 reps down
> 
> ...


great squatting mateB)


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

^^^^^ 130 x 20 squat, was bloody hard!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice squatting mate.

I'm going to keep an eye on this as I like the concept of DC but never got round to trying it, I do incorporate the stretches sometimes.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Those were some great squats dude! Keep up the good work :thumb


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just thought I'd post something that's on my mind, more for my own future reference than aimed at anyone else;

I've been bodybuilding for 6 years and a lot of that time has been wasted due to lack of knowledge. Lack of knowledge with training, nutrition and recovery but I'm happy to call that a learning curve and with no mentors to speak of I'm happy that I've continued to learn over that time and to correct mistakes in all 3 areas one by one.

One of the biggest wastes of that time was dieting.

I have done the usual bulk/cut thing for the past 3 years with the fat loss portion of those three years taking up about a year. This could have been a year spent growing that I've missed out on but I have no hard feelings because again it's part of the learning curve.

I'm not naive enough to think I've got it all figured out and I know for a fact I will continue to learn and be corrected until I give up bodybuilding but lately something has become very clear to me. To be big, really big and muscular you need to be strong, or at least 999,999 out of every 1,000,000 people need to be. Of course there are other methods of increasing intensity than adding weight to the bar but every big guy I've ever seen has been stronger than me in every main compound lift and well just in general. Which brings me to my next point;

The more you weigh (to an extent) the stronger you'll be and the stronger you are, the more resistance you can put on your body (cns/htmu's etc) the more resistance you can put on your body/the more weight you can lift, the bigger you will become.

Looking back at my lifts over the past three years they haven't budged much and looking back I can now see that was because I was in calorie deficit for 1/3 of that time.

Lately I've learned that:

You can bulk without getting fat

You can bulk on clean foods

You can (and should) keep cardio in in the off season

You are stronger on a full stomach 

Dont get big and fat and eat everything in site because "'you're on a bulk''. Be sensible, understand that hypertrophy is a very slow process, be consistent, eat big, lift heavy and grow


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Just thought I'd post something that's on my mind, more for my own future reference than aimed at anyone else;
> 
> I've been bodybuilding for 6 years and a lot of that time has been wasted due to lack of knowledge. Lack of knowledge with training, nutrition and recovery but I'm happy to call that a learning curve and with no mentors to speak of I'm happy that I've continued to learn over that time and to correct mistakes in all 3 areas one by one.
> 
> ...


good words mate. spent too long myself fcuking up the diet. i like the way you can manipulate carbs to gain weight/ look leaner/ gain strength etc.

everyone at work thinks I'm a nutter re food. but if I had a kebab every day that goes without a blink of an eye.

so is there some strongman training coming up? you've only gotta look at the likes of @c.hill to see its beneficial.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> Just thought I'd post something that's on my mind, more for my own future reference than aimed at anyone else;
> 
> I've been bodybuilding for 6 years and a lot of that time has been wasted due to lack of knowledge. Lack of knowledge with training, nutrition and recovery but I'm happy to call that a learning curve and with no mentors to speak of I'm happy that I've continued to learn over that time and to correct mistakes in all 3 areas one by one.
> 
> ...


mate, I know exactly how you feel. Pretty much in the same boat/frame of mind myself. Been at this for about 7 years, and up until recently it's been all off my own back and Iv made mistakes that have had to be rectified, sometimes the first few years seem like a complete waste but looking at it I'm glad it happen because Iv been able to learn from it and put things right one by one.

Back when I first started I'd have laughed at myself I said I would be competing one way, and here I am 6 weeks out from my first show  and I can't wait to see where it takes me!

that last bit you rings true with me the most and should do for everyone else reading it. Don't be in such a rush, slow and steady wins the race!!!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Nice squatting mate.
> 
> I'm going to keep an eye on this as I like the concept of DC but never got round to trying it, I do incorporate the stretches sometimes.


Cheers buddy glad to have you along

I first tried HIT a little under a year ago and I've really gotten along well with it so DC was a good way of changing the routine around while keeping the 1 working set in place.

So far so good :thumb


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> mate, I know exactly how you feel. Pretty much in the same boat/frame of mind myself. Been at this for about 7 years, and up until recently it's been all off my own back and Iv made mistakes that have had to be rectified, sometimes the first few years seem like a complete waste but looking at it I'm glad it happen because Iv been able to learn from it and put things right one by one.
> 
> Back when I first started I'd have laughed at myself I said I would be competing one way, and here I am 6 weeks out from my first show  and I can't wait to see where it takes me!
> 
> that last bit you rings true with me the most and should do for everyone else reading it. Don't be in such a rush, slow and steady wins the race!!!!


I'm looking forward to seeing where it takes you too mate!

I hope to see the stage very soon myself, fair play to you.

I'll also say that of course there is a time and a place for a diet and I learned a lot about my body and what it needs through dieting but it can also be overdone and detrimental to gaining muscle.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> good words mate. spent too long myself fcuking up the diet. i like the way you can manipulate carbs to gain weight/ look leaner/ gain strength etc. everyone at work thinks I'm a nutter re food. but if I had a kebab every day that goes without a blink of an eye. so is there some strongman training coming up? you've only gotta look at the likes of @c.hill to see its beneficial.


I'm with you on the food, people spend a fiver everyday on the vending machine and I'm the madman because I'm sat there with my minced beef and spinach!

No strongman training mate just strapping on a pair and trying to leave the excuses behind. Still trying to keep things in a bb rep range so there will be no 1rm's/3rm's etc but my logic is if I can go from squatting 180x8 to say 220x8 then it shouldn't be too difficult to go from squatting 130x20 to say 180x20 if you get where I'm coming from.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I went from 80x30 to 150 x 15 I think last year. Just small progressive steps . Took about 7 months I think. Bloody winded me though


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> I went from 80x30 to 150 x 15 I think last year. Just small progressive steps . Took about 7 months I think. Bloody winded me though


80x30?!! I don't know which one sounds worse! Ouch!!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1

Incl BB - 11-15 - 135 x 6,4,2 - 12 - 5kg up, 1 rep down

Sh Pr Machine - 11-15 - 80 x 9,3,2 - 14 - same weight, 2 reps up

Dips - 11-15 - 40kg x 7,5,3 - 15 - same weight, 2 reps up

Pull ups - 15-20 - 25 x 7,5,3 - 15 - same weight, 2 reps up

Seated Row - 11-15 - 137.5 x 8,4,3 - 15 - 5kg up, 1 rep down

Dont know what to make of that session really... I beat everything on paper but didn't really seem to have a good mmc at all, also the heat in the gym sapped the energy from me like crazy! I was absolutely dripping with sweat.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B1

Cable rope curl - 11-20 - 36.25 x 16 - 2.5kg up, 4 reps down

Cable Curl - 20-30 - 13.75 x 13,7,5 - 25 - 2.5kg up, 6 reps down

Seated calf raise - 10-12 - 110 x 11 - 10kg up, 1 rep down

GHR - 15-20 - 44 x 10,6,4 - 20 - same weight, 3 reps up

Leg Press - 4-8 - 500kg x 10 (plus green bands)

WM - 360 x 20

Ive been feeling rough since last night, don't know why but as usual I went and kicked my @rse and feel better for it 

Training calves like this never gets any easier but it is THE most effective way of training them I've found yet, definitely something to keep in my arsenal.

My head nearly exploded on the heavy leg press set but strength seems to know no limits at the moment... Joints are starting to niggle a bit as if to warn me though so I need to not be ignorant and heed the signs... Probably won't happen

Everything feels like it's coming together at the moment and I know it won't last forever so am enjoying it right now, I'm adding size visibly, backed up by a few comments from colleagues and friends which is always nice, I'm staying lean(ish) and blood pressure seems to be behaving (just). Sitting steadily at 17.1 stone and feeling good, not like the last time I was this weight, I'd be wheezing just walking upstairs in my house!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> B1
> 
> Cable rope curl - 11-20 - 36.25 x 16 - 2.5kg up, 4 reps down
> 
> ...


What do you do for calves over there? Not a lot of options is there,I do em on the legpress


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

FelonE said:


> What do you do for calves over there? Not a lot of options is there,I do em on the legpress


I use leg press for straight leg stuff and I butcher the leg extension machine for seated bent leg calf raises. It works really well, I just put a step in front of it, sit on the edge of the seat and bring the bar up onto my knees. Works a treat


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Hi mate, ive been reading up on DC training and noticed that he recomends / says you should have a blast / cruise training style ie 8weeks then 2weeks break where you just lower weights and recoup, have you done this or will you be planning on doing this?

Also have you got any progress photos recently? Got to be fairly big for 17st :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> B1
> 
> Cable rope curl - 11-20 - 36.25 x 16 - 2.5kg up, 4 reps down
> 
> ...


adding size visibly means get some pics up!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dieseldave said:


> I use leg press for straight leg stuff and I butcher the leg extension machine for seated bent leg calf raises. It works really well, I just put a step in front of it, sit on the edge of the seat and bring the bar up onto my knees. Works a treat


Cheers mate I'll give it a go


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> adding size visibly means get some pics up!


Oh no, I didn't anticipate being calleD out like that lol

Will get some pics up next time I get a chance


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Oh no, I didn't anticipate being calleD out like that lol
> 
> Will get some pics up next time I get a chance


haha. only joking! yea get some pics up when you get a Mo. B)


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Quick question, when training back do you stretch after the width exercise or after you've also done the thickness?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Quick question, when training back do you stretch after the width exercise or after you've also done the thickness?


I do both separately but use any kind of stretch that just gets lats in general so I will sometimes use the same stretch for both exercises.

As I'm writing I'm wondering why I don't just do it once after last exercise. That's what I do for forearms/biceps.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Dieseldave said:


> I do both separately but use any kind of stretch that just gets lats in general so I will sometimes use the same stretch for both exercises.
> 
> As I'm writing I'm wondering why I don't just do it once after last exercise. That's what I do for forearms/biceps.


yeah I've been doing bicep stretch after forearms & back stretch after thickness


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just wrote a silly long post that this bloody stupid website decided not to post because it is retarded since the update.

Sort it out ukm this is ridiculous...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A2

Incl DB - 20-30 - 40 x 16,8,5 - 29 - same weight, 2 reps up

DB Shoulder Press - 15-30 - 32 x 14,7,5 - 26 - 2kg up, 1 rep down

Cable bar Pdown - 15-20 - 43 x 10,6,4 - 20 - 2.5kg up, same reps

Lat Pdown - 15-20 - 120 x 9,6,4 - 19 - 5kg up, 1 rep down

Deadlift - 240 x 5 Big PB

Great session today. Was suffering from a couple of nights of hardly any sleep so had a rest day yest and trained today instead. Been apprehensive about the deadlifts for a week which can only be a good thing, never touched 240 before so to get 5 reps and fairly comfortable reps at that I was very very happy.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Just for you @sxbarnes  lol


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Not the most flattering light but still the leanest I've been at 17st and I don't mind the Abs getting fuzzy for a little while if it means getting bigger and stronger at the rate I am currently.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Your looking good mate,


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Not the most flattering light but still the leanest I've been at 17st and I don't mind the Abs getting fuzzy for a little while if it means getting bigger and stronger at the rate I am currently.


yea seems to be working mate
looking very lean in places, waist seems smaller. think you've good mix of low bf and muscle ATM. keep on at it B)


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea seems to be working mate looking very lean in places, waist seems smaller. think you've good mix of low bf and muscle ATM. keep on at it
> 
> B)


Cheers buddy that's really encouraging  Lately the fat seems to just go straight to the love handles as well as lower Abs but arms chest back and legs are staying relatively lean.

Just got to get these stubborn quads to grow!!! @solidcecil what's the secret? :lol:



A1243R said:


> Your looking good mate,


Cheers buddy :thumb:


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B2

Cross body hammer curl - 11-20 - 22x16 - same weight, 2 reps up

Concentration curl - 20-30 - 14 x 16,8,5 - same weight, 3 reps up

LPCR - 10-12 - 130 x 10 - 5kg up, 2 reps down

Leg Curl - 15-20 - 20 x 10,6,4 - 20 - 1 plate up, 4 reps down

Squat - 190 x 4

WM - 135 x 20 (13 then 10s breather then 7)

Squats were harder than they should have felt today as are a lot of things so I'm thinking of taking a few days off. Also I had a very strange experience today; I had a cup of coffee (2nd and last of the day) at about 2pm, 20 mins later I was getting palpitations and a stupidly fast resting heart rate with breathlessness and feeling feint. This kept on for a good few hours and I've still got palpitations now at 9pm! No idea what caused it as the caffeine is well within my daily limit and not excessive... It actually felt a lot like a panic attack, I've only had one proper panic attack and man you know you've had one when you do. Also I know they can come on for no reason but seems strange it'd last so long.

Anyway I'll go to bed and hope for the best!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Well yesterday started off weird. I woke up feeling no better and eventually rang nhs direct they told me to get in touch with the Dr but half hour later all symptoms were gone. I have no idea what happened all I know is its good to feel back to normal.

I am going to take it easy with training for a few days though, just the one working set with about 80% of usual weight. I think my body may have been telling me to slow down.

In other news I went to next last night in search of a suit and came out a bit deflated. Is it me or are all their clothes made for skinny hipsters? Btw this probably sounds like a 'humble-brag' and I was smiling at first at the thought I was too big to fit in the clothes but it's dawning on me now that I'm going to have to either rent or get one tailor made, neither sound cheap.

Their jackets only go up to 48" chest which was a bit too snug around the shoulders and 38" trousers were too big for the waist but barely got over the quads! I need some help here, what do the really big guys do here... @chelsea @solidcecil ???


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Went last night and stuck to the program but just did 1 straight working set per exercise, no rest pause or max lifts. Still pushed myself but I think it's a good idea to allow recovery to catch up a bit.

Nothing spectacular happened but I did get a nice pump and thinking about reducing weight on pull ups and focusing on form.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Had another 'recovery session' nothing excessive with weights used, got in, got a pump, got out. Got a decent muffin-induced pump 

Feeling better for it already, I'll take it day by day but feeling like next session I can crank things back up, it's deadlift day as well so would be rude not to...


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Had another 'recovery session' nothing excessive with weights used, got in, got a pump, got out. Got a decent muffin-induced pump
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea there's some days when I CBA going heavy. just go for the pump. when we train 5-6 days a week its gonna happen


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea there's some days when I CBA going heavy. just go for the pump. when we train 5-6 days a week its gonna happen


Mate I'm doing 3 days a week and got burned out!!! I have no idea how that could have happened...? I'm lifting more weight/getting more reps every session on every exercise but even still, 3 days a week?!

Still, nice to train for that pump for a change


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Mate I'm doing 3 days a week and got burned out!!! I have no idea how that could have happened...? I'm lifting more weight/getting more reps every session on every exercise but even still, 3 days a week?!
> 
> Still, nice to train for that pump for a change


you lazy git yea no probs training for pump mate. all cool


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I've started a Facebook page to aid my bodybuilding cause lol it's: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Liam-Coffey-Bodybuilder/129018710770895

If you want to then give it a like, I'm never going to make a full time job out of bodybuilding but I've been thinking short/long term goals lately and a few of those goals are: get bigger (obviously!), get stronger, compete in bodybuilding, get a sponsorship.

A sponsorship of any kind would go a long way and I don't expect something for nothing so that's what this is about. Whoring myself  and getting my name/face/lat-spread out there. I'm not overly comfortable with this sort of thing but you've got to start somewhere I suppose! Also I've got an Instagram page: @liamcoff where you'll find lots of side chest and glute spread poses.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> you lazy git yea no probs training for pump mate. all cool


Ha! Going back to 5/6 days will kill me off!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> I've started a Facebook page to aid my bodybuilding cause lol it's: https://www.facebook.com/pages/Liam-Coffey-Bodybuilder/129018710770895
> 
> If you want to then give it a like, I'm never going to make a full time job out of bodybuilding but I've been thinking short/long term goals lately and a few of those goals are: get bigger (obviously!), get stronger, compete in bodybuilding, get a sponsorship.
> 
> ...


I don't think any bodybuilders actually make any money out of the sport. more the fitness gurus with cut/paste diet plans... all on insta! haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Ha! Going back to 5/6 days will kill me off!


personally wanna be there as much as poss. had a week off may time frigging struggling to get back to previous levels


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

personally "Dave" I'd stick to instagram easy to add hash tags too. easy to add bids and pics up. just my opinion


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> personally wanna be there as much as poss. had a week off may time frigging struggling to get back to previous levels


I was about to type: 'I think I've found my sweet spot as far as recovery goes' well clearly not! I must say though 3 days of weights a week and I've never seen progress like it, I definitely need more time to recover than most to make decent progress, it took me a long time of over-training or more likely under-recovering to figure that out.

I'm looking forward to getting back to 4 and then maybe 5 days a week eventually though it'll shake things up and give me new stimulus for growth.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> I was about to type: 'I think I've found my sweet spot as far as recovery goes' well clearly not! I must say though 3 days of weights a week and I've never seen progress like it, I definitely need more time to recover than most to make decent progress, it took me a long time of over-training or more likely under-recovering to figure that out.
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting back to 4 and then maybe 5 days a week eventually though it'll shake things up and give me new stimulus for growth.


yea think so especially as diets on point. you got a coach yet??


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> yea think so especially as diets on point. you got a coach yet??


not yet, there's something about figuring it all out for myself that I quite like as I get to know my body better and what it responds to etc. but if money was no object I would hire one definitely.

I'll definitely be getting some help when it comes to contest prep though. How about yourself?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> not yet, there's something about figuring it all out for myself that I quite like as I get to know my body better and what it responds to etc. but if money was no object I would hire one definitely.
> 
> I'll definitely be getting some help when it comes to contest prep though. How about yourself?


yea cool. I know what you been there. I think I've sorted out how many carbs I need before fat occurs will mess around with that.

I've still got really stubborn bf to get rid off before I start thinking of a show. need to gain my old size first. never say never though haha.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

here's that link mate...


__
http://instagr.am/p/4pH6IWivmb/

edit... still doesn't work urrgh


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> here's that link mate...
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/4pH6IWivmb/
> ...


I copy and pasted LIKE SOME SORT OF CAVEMAN! 

Interesting, I bet 3-5 mins in that position is a bloody killer!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> I copy and pasted LIKE SOME SORT OF CAVEMAN!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea think it'll get easier though...


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

Today's keep fit sesh went like this:

A2

Incl DB - 20-30 - 42.5 x 14,8,5 - 27 - 2.5kg up, 2 reps down

DB Shoulder - 15-30 - 32.5 x 16,6,5 - 27 - 0.5kg up, 1 rep up

Cable bar Pdown- 15-20 - 46 x 10,6,4 - 20 - 2.5kg up, same reps

Lat Pdown - 15-20 - 122.5 x 10,6,4 - 20 - 2.5kg up, same reps

Deadlift - 4-8 - 240 x 6 PB - I recorded this because that sometimes motivates me might sound weird but it does and I needed it today, subsequently caught the most ridiculous scream on the last rep lol literally took everything I had in me to lift it and the scream was a by product of it that I hadn't planned.

ill post the vid later. Happy... Tired.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Today's keep fit sesh went like this:
> 
> A2
> 
> ...


240 nice one mate. Will mute the vid Haha


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

>


excellent work mate. you put your all into that B)


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Beast ^^^^^^^^^ :thumb


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B2

CBHC - 11-20 - 22 x 18 - same weight, 2 reps up

Concentration curl - 20-30 - 16 x 12,6,4 - 22 - 2kg up, 7 reps down

LPCR - 130 x 11 - same weight, 1 rep up

Leg Curl - 15-20 - 20 x 10,6,4 - 20 exactly same as last week but better form due to maxing out machine

Squat - 4-8 - 190 x 5 - same weight, 1 rep up, much better form

WM - 135 x 20 - same as last week and felt just as hard!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1

Incl BB - 11-15 - 135 x 7,4,2 - 13 - same weight, 1 rep up

Sh Pr Machine - 11-15 - 82.5 x 8,4,2 - 14 - 2.5 kg up, same reps

Dips - 11-15 - 45kg x 6,4,2 - 12 - 5kg up, 3 reps down, had some shoulder pain right shoulder with these today...

Pull ups - 15-20 - bw x 8,5,3 - 16 - 25kg down, 1 rep down, form MASIVELY improved

Seated Row - 11-15 - 140 x 7,4,3 - - 14 - 2.5kg up, 1 rep down

Had a good, sweaty session. Had a huge forearm pump going too which helped nothing.

Ive taken a big step back with pull ups as it became just about chasing weight in the end and as I've learned that is not how one bodybuilds  bodyweight was humbling when I stuck to 100% strict form, big squeeze at the top, slow eccentric, slight hang at the bottom etc.

Had a bit of pain in right shoulder on dips didn't feel too good


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

The Doggcrapp continues...

B1

Cable rope curl - 11-20 - 36.25 x 18 - same weight, up 2 reps

Cable curl - 20-30 - 13.75 x 14,8,5 - 27 - same weight, up 2 reps

Seated calf raise - 110 x 12 - same weight, up 1 rep

GHR - 15-20 - 48 x 10,5,3 - 18 - up 4kg, down 2 reps

Linear Leg Press - 4-8 - 510 x 10 (plus bands) video below

WM - 370 x 20 (plus bands) video below

Days like today are a real test. It was hotter than hell in that gym today, combine that with a banging headache, tired and lacking motivation and I was feeling like puking after the first few warm up sets. But no-one gives a flying fig so I pushed through I am such a hero :lol:

Ive been meaning to catch up on sleep all week so I got a chance last night, got 10-11 hrs and felt crap when I woke up isn't it always the way? I feel better for going though, which always seems to be the way as well


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

>


great work mate. always worth it! days like today separates the men from the boys B)


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A2

Incl DB - 20-30 - 42.5 x 16,8,6 - 30 - same weight, up 5 reps

DB Sh Pr - 15-30 - 32.5 x 16,8,6 - 30 - same weight, 3 reps up

Cable bar Pdown - 48 x 8,4,3 - 15 - 2.5kg up, 5 reps down

Lat Pdown - 15-20 - 125 x 10,5,3 - 18 - 2.5kg up, 2 reps down

Deadlift - 4-8 - 240 x 7 - same weight, 1 rep up - again it took every fibre in my being to get this off the floor 7 times!!

Well this is getting really hard to beat every week now and taking its toll on the joints. Only 2 more weeks to go then I've got a forced break of about 3 weeks so I will push on knowing I won't be able to lift for a while after.

I think I've got 250 in my sights on deads before then though


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> A2
> 
> Incl DB - 20-30 - 42.5 x 16,8,6 - 30 - same weight, up 5 reps
> 
> ...


nice work mate. really working hard


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B2

Cross body hammer curl - 11-20 - 22 x 20 - same weight, 2 reps up

Concentration curl - 20-30 - 16 x 13,7,4 - 24 - same weight, 2 reps up

LPCR - 10-12 - 130 x 12 - same weight, 1 rep up

Leg curl - 15-20 - 20 x 10,7,5 - 22 - same weight, 2 reps up

Squat - 4-8 - 190 x 6 - same weight, 1 rep up

Widowmaker - 140 x 20


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> B2
> 
> Cross body hammer curl - 11-20 - 22 x 20 - same weight, 2 reps up
> 
> ...


think I'll have a go at this DC lark... been reading up on it.
widow maker has no rest pauses , if so 140x20 is immenseB)


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> think I'll have a go at this DC lark... been reading up on it.
> 
> widow maker has no rest pauses , if so 140x20 is immenseB)


Cheers mate, I may have stopped for a couple of seconds breather after reps 10, 14, 16 and 18 lol! But it was the lungs giving out before the quads were if that counts?

DC is great I've loved it. IMO it's a great mix of heavy strength training (but in a bodybuilder friendly rep-range) and higher rep standard hypertrophy training. It has kicked my ass though, I am sooo ready for a few weeks off. Who'd have thought weight training 3 days a week could be so effective?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

> Cheers mate, I may have stopped for a couple of seconds breather after reps 10, 14, 16 and 18 lol! But it was the lungs giving out before the quads were if that counts?
> 
> DC is great I've loved it. IMO it's a great mix of heavy strength training (but in a bodybuilder friendly rep-range) and higher rep standard hypertrophy training. It has kicked my ass though, I am sooo ready for a few weeks off. Who'd have thought weight training 3 days a week could be so effective?


cool. might start my log again ....


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A couple of progress pics as this cycle comes to an end.

Side chest of course (if it ain't broke...)

And I've been practising the mandatory relaxed poses so this is my first real go at them on camera. Not too bad, it highlights to me that big improvements are required to get to where I want to be.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

> A couple of progress pics as this cycle comes to an end.
> 
> Side chest of course (if it ain't broke...)
> 
> ...


Looking good my man


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1

Incl BB - 11-15 - 140 x 4,2,1 then 100 x 5 to make up the volume required

Sh Pr Machine - 11-15 82.5 x 9,6,3 - 18 - same weight, 4 reps up (changed grip slightly to relieve shoulder pain)

Dips - 11-15 - 45 x 8,6, shoulder gave up here so bodyweight x 8 to finish set

P/ups - 15-20 - bw x 11,6,4 - 21 - same weight, 5 reps up

Seated Row - 140 x 8,5,4 - 17 - same weight, 3 reps up

Well, dips are out! They're really just aggravating my shoulder so next session maybe just bodyweight for more reps until the end of this program.

I really wanted to try 140 on incl bench as I've never made it to 3 plates and there's something nice and OCD about having three 20kg plates per side. I got a vid of it so you can see me get pinned on the last of the rest-pause sets lol! A bloke came running to my aid like bay watch or something even though I told him I'm fine as I've got the safety bars in place, all added to the drama! Will add it when it's uploaded, enjoy! Also wa tching it back I was very happy with form and control on the successful reps at least!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Dieseldave said:


> A1
> 
> Incl BB - 11-15 - 140 x 4,2,1 then 100 x 5 to make up the volume required
> 
> ...


Good weights mate! Dips play with my shoulder too... annoying because they are great!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

****kkkk! I'd be happy to be able to do 3 plates a side on flat bench, let alone incline.

Lucky those safety bars were there!!

Great pressing all the same mate!!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

@Dieseldave how much are you currently weighing?


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> @Dieseldave how much are you currently weighing?


17st 6lbs this morning


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> 17st 6lbs this morning


And lean too! Can see you hitting 19st Feb time..


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

sxbarnes said:


> And lean too! Can see you hitting 19st Feb time.Hahawell see


Haha cheers mate! We'll see. I'm hoping my body acclimatises to this weight soon as I'm getting out of puff easily and I'm so bloody hot all the time it's like I'm going through the menopause. If I can make it to 18 in this condition I'll consider that a milestone I never thought I'd hit.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> Haha cheers mate! We'll see. I'm hoping my body acclimatises to this weight soon as I'm getting out of puff easily and I'm so bloody hot all the time it's like I'm going through the menopause. If I can make it to 18 in this condition I'll consider that a milestone I never thought I'd hit.


Yea maintain for a bit then give it another push. Be interesting to see how it responds after the DC training. In theory it should need the rest.. Let's ser


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B2

Cable rope curl - 11-20 - 36.25 x 20 - same weight, 2 reps up, better form as well

Cable curl - 20-30 - 13.75 x 15,9,6 - 30 - same weight, 3 reps up - HARD

Seated calf raise - 10-12 - 120 x 12

GHR - 15-20 - 48 x 10,6,4 - 20 - same weight, 2 reps up

Linear leg press - 4-8 - 520 x 12 with green bands - 10kg up, 2 reps up

Widowmaker - 380 x 20

It dawned on me halfway through the first exercise that this would be my last time doing this workout for a good while so that plus the bike rage on the way there was all the motivation I needed and I went full beast mode as they say.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A2

Incl DB Press - 20-30 - 45 x 16,7,4 - 27 - 2.5kg up, 3 reps down

DB Sh Pr - 20-30 - 35 x 16,7,4 - 27 - 2.5kg up, 3 reps down

Cable bar Pdown - 15-20 - 48 x 9,5,4 - 18 - same weight, 3 reps up

Lat Pdown - 15-20 - 125 x 10,6,4 - 20 - same weight, 2 reps up

Deadlift - 4-8 - 240 x 8

Im glad the end is in sight because this one pushed me to the limit today. Form was a bit looser on a few things but I really wanted to push it as far as I could with this being the last one in a long time.

I've been worried about the deadlifts since Monday! I had to take a breath or two on reps 7 and 8 and they were really reall hard reps and I thought something was going to tear, I'm actually quite surprised nothing did! But I beat the logbook and now I get a few weeks off knowing I couldn't have done any more than I did. Vid below.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

TommyBananas said:


> Nice pressing earlier in the thread.
> 
> One thing I'd advise is choosing a better foot position to be more stable; rather than letting your feet juggle around and move, then once you've found a stable position push the floor away from you, like, a conveyor belt type thing with your heels.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips mate I will work on foot placement, that hadn't even crossed my mind actually.

Not planning to compete, any strength is just a by-product for me as bb''ing is the number one goal just going through more of a strength training phase at the moment with DC.

Cheers for the advice though mate I will listen with an open mind to anyone that's got anything to tell me


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Dieseldave said:


> https://www.youtube.com/embed/cbQWXPahylY?feature=oembed]


that's the best bit of I fu**ing want it video I've seen in a long time. massive congrats mate.


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

B2

Cross body hammer - 11-20 - 24 x 16 - 2kg up, 4 reps down

Concentration curl - 20-30 - 16 x 14,8,5 - 27 - same weight, 3 reps up

LPCR - 10-12 - 135 x 10 - 5kg up, 2 reps down

Leg Curl - 15-20 - 20 x 11,8,6 - 25 - same weight, 3 reps up

Squat - 4-8 -190 x 7 - same weight, 1 rep up

Widowmaker - 140 x 20

Hard hard session, 1 more to go!


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

A1

Incl BB - 140 x 5 drop to 100 x 9 drop to 60 x 10

Sh Pr Machine - 85 x 9,5,2 - 16

Tricep cable ext dropset

Single arm lat Pdown on cables - great contraction,mill be adding these in somewhere when training resumes

Single arm seated row - 3 sets in a dropset fashion

With it being the last proper session in a while I wanted to just have fun, still trained hard but did what I fancied and it felt really good. I enjoyed training for the first time in a while and got some really solid contractions with some lighter weight.


----------

